# How not to paint your batteries



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

start with a fresh nice new group 31 battery









peel of label and use paint thinner/or goo off to remove excess sticky stuff(n0 h0m0)









tape up the terminals 









primer tha batteries to fill n small imperfections and help base paint stick









shoot them with yur color of choice (this was mine)









heres your finished product









by the way all my hoses have blue cover over them too , this pic was taken before i put them on


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

You forgot the most important step... washing them in the bathtub! :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 5 2010, 04:32 PM~18996178
> *You forgot the most important step... washing them in the bathtub!  :cheesy:
> *


hahaha i thought about it


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

cool simple and effective


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

you forgot the clear coat


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

looks like single stage


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

its laquer and should be cleared


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CORRECT I FORGOT THE CLEAR STAGE !!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

by the way all my hoses have blue cover over them too , this pic was taken before i put them on


----------



## mrlowrider209 (Aug 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

simple and correct but blue flexiloom on everything it tackey!


----------



## Jwide (Oct 12, 2008)

no sanding involved?? wont the paint flake or chip on you??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jwide_@Nov 6 2010, 10:15 AM~19000146
> *no sanding involved?? wont the paint flake or chip on you??
> *


As long as you don't look at them,touch them, or open the trunk it should be fine


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 6 2010, 08:06 AM~19000105
> *simple and correct but blue flexiloom on everything it tackey!
> *


I wanted white but can't find it and i'n person it's very clean . I mean look I went from this








To this









Huge difference ;-)


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jwide_@Nov 6 2010, 08:15 AM~19000146
> *no sanding involved?? wont the paint flake or chip on you??
> *


No no sanding . And I always open my trunk and have had no problems . But if u chose to do it then go ahead and sand and lemme know the results


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 6 2010, 11:48 AM~19000550
> *I wanted white but can't find it and i'n person it's very clean . I mean look I went from this
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of clean cables and hoses. I thing they have their own personality.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 6 2010, 05:03 PM~19002619
> *I like the look of clean cables and hoses. I thing they have their own personality.
> *


THANKS DOG


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

yeah dont think this topic should get pinned or anything, lmao


----------



## elmicho64 (Feb 24, 2009)

you game me a good idea! thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 7 2010, 01:26 AM~19005825
> *yeah dont think this topic should get pinned or anything, lmao
> *


WHATS PINNED


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jwide_@Nov 6 2010, 08:15 AM~19000146
> *no sanding involved?? wont the paint flake or chip on you??
> *



yeah dot expect that shit to hold up or last very long... no sanding :uh: 


proper steps for batteries are as follows

clean batteries

scuff them up using red scotch brite pad ad scuff paste

apply adhesion promoter

sealer ( optional)

base ( or rattle can if thats what you want)

kandy (optioal)

clear ( 2-3 coats)


----------



## RegalBegal (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 7 2010, 07:35 AM~19006517
> *yeah dot expect that shit to hold up or last very long... no sanding :uh:
> proper steps for batteries are as follows
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 7 2010, 08:35 AM~19006517
> *yeah dot expect that shit to hold up or last very long... no sanding :uh:
> proper steps for batteries are as follows
> 
> ...


You don't need all that clown.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 10:14 AM~19006902
> *You don't need all that clown.
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 7 2010, 06:35 AM~19006517
> *yeah dot expect that shit to hold up or last very long... no sanding :uh:
> proper steps for batteries are as follows
> 
> ...


fixed it for ya


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

actually scuff them with a red scotch brite before primering.. 
it is more coarse then the grey which is wat u want so the primer can build in those scratches and really stick.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I'd use red too with the paste. Between the adhesion promoter and sealer it usually lays in the scratches good. But if your skipping sealer stick with gray. 

Oh and ignore everything posted on page one


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced+Nov 7 2010, 01:26 AM~19005825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: A step by step shouldn't be posted unless the person *actually* knows what they're talking about... :happysad: 

Now excuse me while I post a "How to Re-upholster your interior" topic by using some seat covers I purchased at Autozone.. They're cool, they have flames on em...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 7 2010, 03:43 PM~19008968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: A step by step shouldn't be posted unless the person actually knows what they're talking about... :happysad:
> 
> Now excuse me while I post a "How to Re-upholster your interior" topic by using some seat covers I purchased at Autozone.. They're cool, they have flames on em...
> *


Follow my step by step and u will have no problems!!! I do it my way , you do it your way . NOW GO AND HAVE FUN WITH THOSE AUTOZONE SEAT COVERS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 7 2010, 11:40 AM~19007354
> *fixed it for ya
> *


As u can SEe every 1 here has their own way of doing things, one guy prefers grey, one prefers red . So basically do things your own way . I've found that my way works just fine . The only thing I did after was add clear .. My batteries still look good nor have they chipped . I did no scuffing and no adhesion promoter.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I dont tape my terminals, I want them to match also


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 7 2010, 06:22 PM~19010022
> *I dont tape my terminals, I want them to match also
> *


I prefer as much metal to metal contact to utilize all my battery power .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 7 2010, 06:22 PM~19010022
> *I dont tape my terminals, I want them to match also
> *


I prefer as much metal to metal contact to utilize all my battery power .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I was thinking of painting mine but I was going to use the sand blaster to scratch the surface in the tight places. Then scuff the top. :dunno:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Nov 7 2010, 03:14 PM~19008817
> *actually scuff them with a red scotch brite before primering..
> it is more coarse then the grey which is wat u want so the primer can build in those scratches and really stick.
> *


:yes:

I've used the red scotch, but never actually primered them. I will have to try that one of these days


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 7 2010, 07:35 AM~19006517
> *yeah dot expect that shit to hold up or last very long... no sanding :uh:
> proper steps for batteries are as follows
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

AT LEAST THE HOMIE GAVE IT A SHOT!  

WE SHOULDN'T BE AFRAID OR EMBARASSED TO POST OUR WORK... OR EVEN BE AFRAID OF OTHERS CRITICIZING YOUR WORK. 

THIS TOPIC HAS ENOUGH INFO FOR OTHERS TO CHOOSE WHAT STEPS THEY WILL USE IN THE FUTURE ATTEMPT! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 8 2010, 01:57 PM~19016904
> *AT LEAST THE HOMIE GAVE IT A SHOT!
> 
> WE SHOULDN'T BE AFRAID OR EMBARASSED TO POST OUR WORK... OR EVEN BE AFRAID OF OTHERS CRITICIZING YOUR WORK.
> ...


x2i dont know what everybodys hatin on homeboy
shit id paint my shit just liek that fuk a show car i build street cars. 
fuck payin somebody else to do my work when i can say i built it from the ground up


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 8 2010, 01:03 PM~19016949
> *x2i dont know what everybodys hatin on homeboy
> shit id paint my shit just liek that fuk a show car i build street cars.
> fuck payin somebody else to do my work when i can say i built it from the ground up
> *


WELL SAID BRO..  IM HAPPY TO SAY THAT MY PROJECT HASN'T SEEN A SHOP YET BESIDES MY OWN.. IT'S TOPICS LIKE THESE THAT HELP MOTIVATE ME TO DO THINGS MYSELF!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 8 2010, 03:17 PM~19017427
> *looks good!
> *


Thanks !


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

VERY CLEAN AN SIMPLE BESIDES I DONT SEE ANYBODY ELSE POSTING PICS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 8 2010, 05:32 PM~19018558
> *VERY CLEAN AN SIMPLE BESIDES I DONT SEE ANYBODY ELSE POSTING PICS
> *


Haha I know all these clowns with their advice but don't show their end results. But thanks dog. The batteries still look good .


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 8 2010, 04:34 PM~19018573
> *Haha I know all these clowns with their advice but don't show their end results. But thanks dog. The batteries still look good .
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Heres some of my pics then:










Scuffed with red scotch, and sprayed some Bulldog:










3 coats of base and 3 of clear:










Same above steps, but different color :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 8 2010, 05:34 PM~19018573
> *Haha I know all these clowns with their advice but don't show their end results. But thanks dog. The batteries still look good .
> *


When yer batteries start looking like this, be sure to post pics so everyone can say "Told you so!" :biggrin: No I didn't do these, but I'm sure they were done same way you did yours.. Any substrate needs to be prepped properly so the paint can have something to stick to... Spraying primer over a slick plastic battery isn't helping the basecoat to stick very good, that's why these "clowns" keep saying to scuff it/sand it to give the paint something to grab on to..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 8 2010, 06:52 PM~19019177
> *Heres some of my pics then:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Curious what the round pieces are to that you painted green as well? (last pic)


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 8 2010, 07:45 PM~19019703
> *Very nice! Curious what the round pieces are to that you painted green as well? (last pic)
> *


Those were knock off chips


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Nov 8 2010, 06:52 PM~19019177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue ones were the same way, had been rattle can'd black


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

question, did u spray clear on batteries and then base coat over celar


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 8 2010, 06:52 PM~19019177
> *Heres some of my pics then:
> 
> 
> ...


question, did u spray clear on batteries and then base coat over clear ?
by the way nice batteries? u have pic of setup


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Nov 8 2010, 07:42 PM~19019665
> *When yer batteries start looking like this, be sure to post pics so everyone can say "Told you so!"  :biggrin:  No I didn't do these, but I'm sure they were done same way you did yours.. Any substrate needs to be prepped properly so the paint can have something to stick to... Spraying primer over a slick plastic battery isn't helping the basecoat to stick very good, that's why these "clowns" keep saying to scuff it/sand it to give the paint something to grab on to..
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha my batteries wnt look like these look like they weren takin care of too well .


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 8 2010, 05:52 PM~19019177
> *Heres some of my pics then:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

i painted my red top without scuffing, just adhesion promoter, sealer, paint and clear.. about 3 years ago  still looks great


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 8 2010, 10:59 PM~19022292
> *question, did u spray clear on batteries and then base coat over clear ?
> by the way nice batteries? u have pic of setup
> *


Nope, just base and clear. I don't think I do since they were for customers and they just brought me the batts.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anymore painted battery pics, let's get the topic rolling !!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

best way of doing it where u wont have to worry about chipping is using a grey scuff pad then using plastic adhesion promotor or bulldog then painting them. you wont have any problems with flaking then, just like painting plastic bumper covers


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 10 2010, 06:32 PM~19036463
> *best way of doing it where u wont have to worry about chipping is using a grey scuff pad then using plastic adhesion promotor or bulldog then painting them. you wont have any problems with flaking then, just like painting plastic bumper covers
> *


great advice


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 8 2010, 02:17 PM~19017427
> *looks good!
> *


X2


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~NUEVO MEXICO~_@Nov 16 2010, 04:00 PM~19083985
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

scuff, bull dog, primer, paint (base and clear, base candy flake clear etc) and install. No scuff and primer is a waste.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 16 2010, 07:39 PM~19086063
> *scuff, bull dog, primer, paint (base and clear, base candy flake clear etc) and install. No scuff and primer is a waste.
> *


No scuff is ok primer mandatory. My batteries stil look like new


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 16 2010, 11:02 PM~19086880
> *No scuff is ok primer mandatory. My batteries stil look like new
> *


Your on dope. No need to sand your car before painting either I guess?! Just as long as you primer that shit you're good :roflmao:


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 8 2010, 01:57 PM~19016904
> *AT LEAST THE HOMIE GAVE IT A SHOT!
> 
> WE SHOULDN'T BE AFRAID OR EMBARASSED TO POST OUR WORK... OR EVEN BE AFRAID OF OTHERS CRITICIZING YOUR WORK.
> ...



X2 FIRME I JUST PAINTED MINE BLK MY OWN WAY WILL BE MARBOLIZING THEM SOON FK IT MY WAY!!! TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE WHO STARTED THIS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19087409
> *Your on dope. No need to sand your car before painting either I guess?!  Just as long as you primer that shit you're good :roflmao:
> *


like i said clown my shit still looks good, u do it yur way if it wrks for u then good job.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@Nov 16 2010, 10:29 PM~19087976
> *X2 FIRME I JUST PAINTED MINE BLK MY OWN WAY WILL BE MARBOLIZING THEM SOON FK IT MY WAY!!! TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE WHO STARTED THIS POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks dog :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome Idea makes for a cleaner looking trunk good work


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy_@Nov 17 2010, 03:14 AM~19089950
> *Awesome Idea makes for a cleaner looking trunk good work
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

wax and grease vremover and grey scotchbrite,still look good 2 years later

















http://a409.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/126/l_834068276ca3a0e645372b85108857f0.jpg[/img
[img]http://a941.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/22/l_cfa5ed930792555e96c27604a6efc184.jpg


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 21 2010, 09:02 AM~19383093
> *wax and grease vremover and grey scotchbrite,still look good 2 years later
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this topic...haters going to hate, playas going play....saved me some $$$ did it myself. TTT good shit.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 26 2010, 06:40 PM~19424724
> *:wow:
> *


that shits red...red! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 27 2010, 09:39 AM~19429531
> *that shits red...red! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

cpr to the topic show those painted batts


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

I THINK NAIL POLISH IS THE BEST...NO OTHER STEPS NEEDED!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@May 7 2011, 08:22 AM~20502349
> *I THINK NAIL POLISH IS THE BEST...NO OTHER STEPS NEEDED!!!! :roflmao:
> *


post a pic of yur nail polish batts


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@May 10 2011, 12:35 AM~20520177
> *post a pic of yur nail polish batts
> *


naw he's gonna post pics of his painted fingers


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

another job done by troubles


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here are some i did


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

cant see but they have micro red flake


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

chef said:


> cant see but they have micro red flake


pic of them in trunk


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> pic of them in trunk


sorry no pics in the trunk


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

View attachment 351115
not finished but looking much better!


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

*hydros*

before:thumbsdown: after:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

NMR-rek said:


> View attachment 351115
> not finished but looking much better!


cant see pic


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

ABOUT TO DO THE BATTERIES ON THE CUTTY TONIGHT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOWLOW MIKE said:


> ABOUT TO DO THE BATTERIES ON THE CUTTY TONIGHT


 Pic g


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
I see the topic title finally is correct!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> I see the topic title finally is correct!! :biggrin:



:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> :inout:


baaaaawwwwwaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

JustCruisin said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> I see the topic title finally is correct!! :biggrin:


OK CHILDREN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> OK CHILDREN


 :wave:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------

